# 9 wks, 1 yolk sac, 2 HB - small twin



## trathsack

hi all- 

I've been posting to all the twins and multiples sites I can in hopes of getting some information.

I had an US yesterday. We clearly saw a good yolk sac and a heartbeat right away. Then, peeking out from between the yolk sac and main baby a - was ANOTHER heartbeat. 

I asked the doc if what I was seeing was accurate, are there two babies? She said, "well if it is, this one is very small, half the size of the other". She said it could be that part of the body has moved outside of the fetus during this stage of development and will move back in.

The thing is - the two beats - weren't beating together. The were NOT in sync. 

Have any of you had one baby be "hiding" or under the other adn seem to be much smaller? 

We only saw one yolk sac, i did no IVF, and I've never been sicker in my life.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am sorry I cannot help but I hope you will find someone who can answer your questions. 

When I was 9 weeks we could clearly see 2 babies, mine are fraternal though and your case sounds like they would be identical.

Good luck, :hug:


----------



## arj

Ive heard it is normal for twins at that gestation to be different sizes, could the dr not see a seperate baby?

If it is in one sac then that's identical twins, which isnt genetic or IVF related. Best bet is to get another scan in a week or so's time


----------



## TTCnum2

One sac would mean identicals as arj said. Yolk sacs can help determine how many amniotic sacs there are, one yolk sac is a good (but not diffident) indication of MoMo identical twins, or twins with one amniotic sac. Babies develop at about the same rate during the first trimester, it's not until after the first trimester that differences in developmental rate begin, that's why it's so easy and more accurate to predict a due date/fetal age early on. Either way, at 9 weeks, you _should_ be able to clearly see a second baby and it's heart beat. Obviously they saw _something_ too due to the fact that they said 
""well if it is, this one is very small, half the size of the other". She said it could be that part of the body has moved outside of the fetus during this stage of development and will move back in."
well, if there was any question I don;t know why they wouldn't have check to either rule in or out the fact that it had a beating heart like you think you saw. I don't understand why they wouldn't use the machine to try and measure a heart rate:shrug:
Either way good luck to you! I hope you get some answers, keep us updated!


----------



## trathsack

Hi ladies, thanks for the responses.

I believe she did try to measure the heartrate. They're sending me to a specialist - but they cant' get me in until the 24th. She ordered a fetal anatomical scan, and if then possibly the CVS test.

Here's my dr.'s US photo - their machine isn't very sensitive, this was done abdominally.

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o294/culturalenigma/88d5a9b3.jpg


----------

